# Chaos Undivided Daemon Prince



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

You folks remember the plastic Daemon Prince I was working on? Well I went back and did some minor conversions to it, most notably a head swap. As the plastic kit has really ugly looking Daemon faces I used a defiler head instead.

Also note the base is from my old metal Daemon Prince.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

The Defiler head really looks good on it 
Nice work


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

thats fucking amazing


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice, very nice indeed, i like how youve done the bodys, the marine and i like how the skin has come out. +rep


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The large bolter thing looks odd. Other than that great work and well done on the paint job as well.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

i think he is gonna eat that space marine. either that or its his new teddy bear to go night night with JK


its look great i love the conversions done to him.

Giving a daemon prince a twn linked heavy bolter is just cool lookin too bad he really can be fielded with one


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like him a lot, but I am wish AsianAvatar on the HB. It looks kinda odd, but not enough to detract from the piece as a whole. The skin tone on the DP is fantastic and all of the little details on his victims make the piece extraoridnary. Good work mate!:good:


----------



## Althalos (Jul 26, 2010)

Amazing job man!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

this looks great. i love the paint scheme and teh posing and that huge rock on the base. great work!

Rev


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

very cool job!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The painting on this guy is stellar!

And the head works really well. The torn up loyalist is lovely =)

I'm with AsianAvatar though, the bolter looks really out of place. It looks like its floating next to his hand. I disagree with midge though, I find it distracting - not because the model has it, but because all his fingers and thumb are on the same side. It looks 'stuck on'.

If you remodeled the fingers so they were holding a grip/handle or looked like they were in position on a trigger, and the thumb was wrapped around the opposite side then it would work.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Defiler head really fits. now I have even more possibilities for making another Daemon Prince.

If I had to highlight one area as even better than the overall I would choose the gold, which is very rich.



Kreuger said:


> f you remodeled the fingers so they were holding a grip/handle or looked like they were in position on a trigger, and the thumb was wrapped around the opposite side then it would work.


Alternatively, you could attach it to the belt with a piece of chain so it is "slung", and keep the impetus of reaching forward.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I have fixed the hand holding the bolter and will be posting a pic soon.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I have fixed the hand holding the bolter and will be posting a pic soon.


Good to hear as that was one of the only two problems I had with the model. The other is the wings, they just seem unfinished to me. The rest of the paint is stunning and the black wings with not even a small highlight on them (that I can see) really lets it down. Otherwise this model is stunning from the base up.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I echo what Wraith has said aswell as most who have said something about the HB. I think the wings are definately flat and need some highlights. I am finding that your highlights on the HB are not there either, aswell as most of the metallics. You have a nice solid base yet seemed to have stopped after a wash or two. I just don't think this is a convincing piece man, it's painted very well, don't get me wrong, but it looks like he's posing for a shot on a recruitment poster for the Black Legion. There is a dead marine in his hands, and a heavy bolter, and he's not looking at either of them, he's looking forward... that's what I think bothers me the most about this piece. I am definately lovin the gored Guard, but couldn't they have been Catachans instead LOL J.K they look great!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Love the paint job. Great work on the dark skin. I think the new head/twin bolter conversion work well.

I only wonder if a base with Smurf body parts would look more cohesive with the mini than fried IG? That said, its a very impressive (not so) mini!

+rep


----------

